# Is there any chance of my boyfriend getting a job?



## Katiem84 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi all

I have recently been offered the opportunity to work in Singapore/Hong Kong for 1-2 years, and as a result, my boyfriend wants to travel with me. It will all be arranged for me to get my work visa etc through my company, but i'm very worried about my boyfriend finding work.

He currently works for a supermarket firm in the UK, and has a Diploma in Public Services. He will be 21 when we would move over.

Does anyone have any advice/information? I know i am going to be going at the end of May, so unfortunately it's not given us much time to sort things out.

Thanks in advance
K


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Katiem84 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have recently been offered the opportunity to work in Singapore/Hong Kong for 1-2 years, and as a result, my boyfriend wants to travel with me. It will all be arranged for me to get my work visa etc through my company, but i'm very worried about my boyfriend finding work.
> 
> ...


Arriving in HK without a job offer and hoping to get a work visa is not a good idea.

There are two main supermarket chains (welcome and park'nshop)which do hire expats. These two cover all of territory and making enquires there might be good start. Also look at some of the agencies such as jobsdb.c*m (read c*m as com)

It might also be a good idea to ask the HR dept.of the company you are going to work for if they can offer any advice/help as they will have better contacts.


----------



## Katiem84 (Feb 12, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Arriving in HK without a job offer and hoping to get a work visa is not a good idea.
> 
> There are two main supermarket chains (welcome and park'nshop)which do hire expats. These two cover all of territory and making enquires there might be good start. Also look at some of the agencies such as jobsdb.c*m (read c*m as com)
> 
> It might also be a good idea to ask the HR dept.of the company you are going to work for if they can offer any advice/help as they will have better contacts.


Thanks very much - he isn't too bothered about what he does as its all life experience! I am hoping he could get some bar/hotel work, even if its just for a start. 

Thanks again for all the help 
K


----------



## matthewshaw (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Katie,

How did you get on in your search for somewhere to live? Im looking around at the moment too, the office is based in Central but not sure if there is anywhere cheaper/nicer further out...


----------



## Katiem84 (Feb 12, 2010)

matthewshaw said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> How did you get on in your search for somewhere to live? Im looking around at the moment too, the office is based in Central but not sure if there is anywhere cheaper/nicer further out...


Hi Matthew

As my work are dealing with things, progress has been a bit slow, so not really much further in getting things nailed down. I have been asking around in which area's are nicer than others, but generally it looks like the New Territories are cheaper to stay; flip-side is you would probably need a car as its much further out. It doesn't appear that you get that much more for your money since all the apartments are small anyway ( or at least the ones i have been looking at!). It all depends on how much you can afford i suppose. Its a bit of a culture shock going from paying less than £500 a month here to at least 3 times that over there!!!

Good luck - let me know if you get anywhere  Currently feel a bit out of the loop but trying to get things sorted out.

Katie


----------

